# Had my twin girls



## midori1999

For those who have been following my other thread... 

I started showing signs of infection early this morning and went into labour. Megan was born at 2pm. There was a lot of puss around her when she was born from the infection. They did try and resuscitate her but she wasn't strong enough and as she didn't respond after oxygen and surfectants we decided to let her go. She never really breathed on her own and died very quickly and peacefully in my arms. She is in our room tonight in a tiny cot. 

Twin 2, imogen, was born at 2.11pm. She was whisked off into another room to be resuscitated and had already gone up to nicu before they'd finished working on megan. Imogen is 574g. It's early days and she is ventilated but on 21% oxygen, which is air, so encouraging. She's by no means out of the woods, her lungs are very immature, but a scan showed no brain bleeds as of yet. If she can make it past the next 72 hours, that's a good sign, but it's an hour at a time for now. The doctors have been quite negative about her chances, but hey, we're used to their doom and gloom now and are staying hopeful. 

Thanks so much to everyone who has given their support over the last weeks.


----------



## ~KACI~

I'm so sorry:( RIP Megan:cry:

I'l be thinking of you and your family and little Imogen over the next 72hrs:hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

So sorry for your loss... my thoughts are with you and your family and will be praying for Imogen to pull through. x


----------



## lynne192

i am soooooo sorry for your loss hun my thoughts and prayers are with you, i hope your little princess keeps fighting and stays with you, i'm keeping everything crossed and going to light a little candle for your little angel gone way too soon XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## auntcarrie

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bek74

I am so sad and sorry for your loss, RIP little Megan...

You and your family and little Imogen are in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## MamaLuv

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Hold on tight Imogen!


----------



## futuremommy91

I'm so sorry for your loss :(

Thinking of Imogen- she sounds like a little fighter already.

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your darling daughters.


----------



## Laura2919

I am so sorry for your loss hun!!! RIP Megan. 

Keeping everything I can crossed for Imogen.


----------



## milkmachine

im sorry for your loss. i hope things go up from here


----------



## _Vicky_

so very very sorry for your loss RIP beautiful Megan - stay strong Imogen - we are all thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## genies girl

so sorry for your loss, i hope all works out stay strong xx


----------



## xgem27x

So sorry for your loss, I really really am hoping Imogen pulls through! I'll be thinking of you and your family over the next 72 hours, fingers crossed!! xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Im sorry for your loss, fingers crossed Imogen gets stronger as each day passes :hugs:


----------



## TwoBumps

First of all hun congratulations for holding on for as long as you did & on the birth of your girls. I am so sorry that you have lost little Megan & will be thinking of little Imogen and keeping everything crossed that she continues to fight & hang on x x


----------



## _Hope_

I'm so very sorry for your loss, sleep tight Angel Megan.

Imogen, stay strong little one.

My thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## meganb

Oh, Midori, I'm so sorry to hear about little Megan. Sending lots of positive thoughts & hugs your way for Imogen.

Take care xxx


----------



## Kitten

Oh no I missed this and replied to your other thread as I had it subbed and don't normally visit this forum.

So so so sorry to hear about Megan, but you fought as hard as you could for her hun and I hope that brings you some peace. I hope Imogen shows as much determination as you and hangs on in there, you deserve some happiness xx


----------



## pink_bow

So sorry for your loss, hoping & praying that Imogen gets stronger and stronger xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm so so sorry for your loss of your little precious girl:cry:

I will hold little Imogen in my thoughts and pray she fights her way to good health:hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

I am so sorry for the loss of your Angel Megan.RIP little one :cry:

Hoping and praying that Imogen will stay strong.

:hugs:


----------



## cheryl6

So sorry about the loss of Megan xx
Hold on tight Imogen xxx
My thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## hannah76

so sorry for your loss and all that you have been through... will be thinking about little imogen and checking in here. take care xxx :hugs:


----------



## akcher

I'm so sorry about Megan :( RIP little one. I'm praying for Imogen, stay strong, and please keep us posted.


----------



## tickledpink3

RIP little Megan. I will be praying for Imogen, the dear heart


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I´m so very sorry for your loss hun. Heaven has received another angel. RIP Megan. :cry:

Here´s hoping and praying for the best for Imogen.


----------



## Deux

Wow, I'm sorry for your loss, you have been through so much and are so strong. You are in the thoughts and prayers of many, more than you know!


----------



## Miss_d

just been reading ur other posts and you have been so brave and strong throughout, So sorry to ready about Megan R.I.P and wish Imogen the very best, if shes as strong as her mummy i am sure she will do just fine xxx


----------



## Wombat

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You are such a strong person! Congratulations to you with the birth of your girls.
And so sorry about your loss:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Any word on how Imogen is doing?


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou all. 

Imogen is ok for now. She does have some problems, she has been jaundiced, is on insulin to control her blood sugar and this morning they did a brain scan and found she might have a very small bleed. She also has a PDA, a small heart murmur. It all sounds awful, but all of these are apparently very common in such tiny and early babies and overall the doctors seem pleased with her. She is doing well on the ventilator and is digesting her small milk feeds well (0.5 ml of breast milk every two hours) 

She is quite a madam and likes to grab and pull on her lines. She also likes to lay with her hand just on her line, the nurses say she is teasing them! She has been sucking her hand today and although her eyes should be fused shut for another couple of weeks yet, she has been trying to open them. 

I'll try and get some pics up.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats so good to hear! Keep up the positive attitude.


----------



## Deli

Thank you for updating. I've been following your story for weeks and have almost been holding my breath with you.

Imogen sounds like a real fighter (just like her mum!). She has Megan now - her very own guardian angel - who will keep fighting for her I'm sure. RIP Megan.xx


----------



## Bumber

My heart goes out to you all. Hang in there Imogen. Your a brave lady Midori xxxxx


----------



## honey08

your post has brought tears to my eyes , im so sry for ur family , and pray imogen gets stronger by the hour

R.I.P megan x


----------



## bek74

I am so glad you have updated us and that Imogen is fighting on and that the doctors are pleased with her progress.
You all will continue to remain in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## pollypop20

Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

everything crossed here Imogen sounds like a little fighter - go baby girl keep fighting we are all willing you onwards xxxxxx


----------



## FsMummy

oh hunni i am so sorry for your loss :( you and your family are in my thought and i will be praying your lil imogen gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## heva510

aww hun i am so sorry about your loss, i have followed your thread even after leaving multiples section and have prayed and hoped you and your babies were ok, i am praying for u and your family and that imogen gets better my thoughts and love are with you heather x


----------



## Pink1981

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Megan x

Keep fighting Imogen xx

:hugs:


----------



## malpal

I am so sorry to hear the sad news of Megan hun, you and imogen are in my thoughts. You are a strong woman and it sounds like your little girl is too. xxxx


----------



## cheryl6

aww she is a little fighter,ill keep you in my thoughts and thank you for the update xxxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Came back here hoping for any news. I´m glad you updated us about Imogen´s improving condition. She really is a fighter like her mummy. We will continue to hope and pray for the best for your girl.


----------



## mamato2more

There are just no words...I am just so sorry for your loss...


----------



## alyesya

stay strong we all thinking of you hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

I'm sure Imogen is a little fighter and I'm so so sorry that Megan went to sleep. You did everything you could, I can't imagine what you've been through, and that Imogen is alive to fight like this is because of the sacrifices and struggle you've been through. I'll be thinking of you and your little girls.


----------



## Luzelle

Hi. I've been following your story for a long time now, have been praying for you and thinking of you. I am so sorry to hear that you lost little Megan, but at the same time I am rejoicing with you that Imogen is still holding on strong.
Our prayers are with you.
Good luck with everything that you are going through. God bless.


----------



## Blue12

Thinking of you and your familiy at this time - sending healthy thoughts your way


----------



## emilyjade

keep getting stronger imogen and RIP baby megan x


----------



## midori1999

Thanks everyone. Imogen is 4 days old now and holding her own, although obviously she'll be critical for weeks. 

A couple of pics:

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/33de5c32.jpg

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/1c9930f3.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

Oh hun! Shes precious. And she's so tiny - her leg is smaller than your finger! Im keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## lynne192

awww just soooo perfect my thoughts and prayers are with you all and i am praying that she keeps fighting and will contiue to grow stronger...


----------



## michillebaker

After reading your post im in tears. Im so sorry you lost one and am now fighting for another. You and your whole family will be in my prayers


----------



## bek74

OMGosh Imogen is just amazing, she is just so perfect and tiny. You and your family continue to be in my thoughts daily:hugs::hugs:


----------



## daisy74

:sad2:I am so sorry to hear of your loss RIP Megan and I will be praying for little Imogen and you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Luzelle

She is so small and so perfect. Thinking of you.


----------



## cheryl6

thinking of you and your tiny baby,always in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Snowball

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

I'm keeping you and your new baby in my thoughts!


----------



## calliebaby

I have been following your story and I have to say, you are so strong. I am sorry to hear about Megan. I will be praying for you and your family. I am so happy that little Imogen is a fighter. She is absolutely precious!!! I wish nothing but the best for you, your family and your little girl.:hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

still thinking of you here xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Same.. Still thinking of you.. xx


----------



## _Hope_

Me too :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine.

Sweet Dreams baby Megan. 

Stay strong little Imogen.

Thinking of you

x


----------



## xgem27x

Really hoping little Imogen is going to pull through, your still in my thoughts, stay strong xxx


----------



## winegums

hey hun just read this thread and seen the pics she is tiny and beautiful and i have tears in my eyes all my thoughts are with your darling baby and your family xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Midori, I'm ashamed to say I've only just seen this thread, and I am really sorry to hear of your loss. You have been thru so much in this pregnancy, and now have to grieve for one baby, whilst fighting for the other.

There is nothing I can say hun, except like everyone else here, my thoughts are with you and baby, and we are sending all the love and hugs possible your way to support you at this difficult time.

Much love - and keep fighting hun xxx


----------



## bluebaby

:hugs:


----------



## midori1999

We lost our wonderful Imogen at 5am yesterday morning. She had a huge bleed on her lung and just couldn't recover from that. It was very quick and they gave her morphine, she didn't suffer. We managed to get back to the hospital in time and spent her last minutes holding her in our arms. 

She had been such a fighter. The dotctors and nurses had really felt she was in with a chance. She had been taking her feeds well, was off the insulin and it seemed her PDA may have closed. She had also managed to gain 130g in her 8 1/2 days of life, which is quite amazing. 

We are both devastated. I just don't know how a person recovers from this. We will never forget or stop missing our beautiful girls. Those 8 days we had with Imogen are so precious to us and she brought us so many smiles in that time with her little ways. 

At least our girls are together now, how twins are supposed to be, even if they aren't with us, they aren't alone.


----------



## Laura2919

Im so so sorry for your loss. Please always remember they will be watching over you in everything you do they will be there. 

RIP Megan and Imogen. xxxxx


----------



## lynne192

god hun my heart is breaking for you, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this horribly hard time, i have been a miscarriage/childloss support leader for 5years so here if you need anything although i know there are no words that will make things better. will light a candle for your little princesses. xxx

huge hugs XXXXXXXXX


----------



## heva510

midori i am so sorry i can't say anything to comfort you, you are in my thoughts and my heart goes out to you and your family at such a very sad time x x


----------



## cheryl6

so sorry for your loss
always in my thoughts 
take care xxxx


----------



## faun

I am so sorry, RIP Megan and Imogen together forever xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

There are no words that can possible console you at this dark period in your life, but we are all thinking about you. Hope you find the strength you need at this sad time. :cry:


----------



## _Vicky_

no words just lots and lots and lots of love. You will all be in my thoughts

Fly high and free darling girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## greenie

Not really sure what to say, I really hope you can draw some comfort from knowing how much we are all thinking about you xxx


----------



## meganb

Ohhh Midori, I'm so, so so sorry to hear this :cry:

Sleep tight Imogen & Megan. x


----------



## readynwilling

so so sorry to hear this. :hugs: Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deli

Gosh, I'm so very sorry to hear this. She truly was a little fighter.

They will always be a part of you just as you will always be a part of them. You will carry them in your heart forever. Thinking of you. Much love.xxxx


----------



## Luzelle

I really prayed for you and the girls. Imogen was a real little fighter, Megan too, surviving against the odds for so long. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. HUGS. Can't imagine what you are going through right now.


----------



## Angelkissiz

You are a very strong woman!!! I am so so sorry for this devistating loss! My family will be praying for you and yours!!!


----------



## Wombat

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

I'm so sorry. I hope your darling girls are resting gently together :hugs:


----------



## winegums

i'm so sorry hun i don't know what to say i had everything crossed that she would get better but at least they are together again :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachyh1990

i am so sorry for your losses :( :HUGS: xx


----------



## Alaska_twins

So sorry to hear the sad news. You did a GREAT JOB!


----------



## tashaclaire

You are in my thoughts and prayers. xo much love xo


----------



## _Hope_

I am heartbroken for you I truly am. Your darling angels are together now and are very lucky to have such a brave and strong mummy who loves them so much. I am so so sorry and thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Kitten

I'm absoloutely heartbroken for you, I've been checking up on you for 11 weeks or whatever it's been now since I first replied to your original thread and I had so much hope for both of your girls. I'm so glad you got to spend that time with Imogen, and also that you got to 24weeks so that you knew you'd done everything you could have. Your strength has been unbelievable, fighting the doctors and their pessimism all that time, you're a wonderful mother and your girls are so so lucky to have you, even if they're not here physically with you.

I do hope you have more 'success' in the future (if that's the right way to word it?) if you choose to have more children.

I wish I could hug you!


----------



## xgem27x

Oh I am so sorry for your loss! I was really hoping she was going to make it! At least she is with her twin sister now, its nice that they have each other! Hope you and your family are doing OK, you were so strong and brave :hug: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## L005

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## taylor197878

i dont know what to say im sorry about ur girls take care


----------



## chetnaz

Im absolutely heartbroken for you midori. So so sorry to hear about Imogen. My thoughts are with you. xx


----------

